# Daylight Raids (Historia)



## sunny91 (May 6, 2009)

I split the movie in 20 parts, each part can be view...

I have a question: 500 megs of movie split like this you like it or not?

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 6, 2009)

I hope you will like? You have all files..

Sunny


----------



## <simon> (May 9, 2009)

In answer to your question Sunny, yes i do like it.

You've very cleverly split up what is a huge file into smaller far more managable files.
I also have to thank you for spending the time to upload these videos to share with the rest of us

Thanks mate
Simon


----------



## sunny91 (May 9, 2009)

Thanks SIMON, I am happy to know that.

Sunny


----------



## dreif13 (May 9, 2009)

another great one sunny!! tkx


----------

